# Who should choose?



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

In good rescues, puppies are temperament tested and efforts are made to match the puppy to the home and the home to the puppy using the information that the adopter provides as well as our observations of them in their homes. 

So a pup who tests as sound and touch sensitive doesn't go to a home with boisterous children, etc. 

I have read from breeders on this board who also do the same. 

However, I am seeing lots of "which puppy do I choose" threads and am a little concerned? Confused? 

Thoughts/discussion?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I think the breeder should choose. Then, if you don't like the puppy chosen for you, don't take it. 

I know that as a breeder, I know my puppies better in 8 weeks better than the buyer can in a few hours. But that comes with experience and knowledge of my lines and why I chose to do a particular breeding.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree, the breeder should make the choice after extensively interviewing the potential owner.
I wonder if the breeders who let the new owner pick their pup even do a screening or know what type activities the pup will be involved in as they go on to their new homes.
And I know some will ask what the owner will be doing(pet vs show) then adjust their price accordingly...yet still let them pick their pup.
The phrase "pick of the litter" seems to be the norm more often than not. 
Especially with other breeds.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I agree, breeder should choose especially when it comes to GSDs. I would question the quality of the breeder if they let their pups go to the first person with cash.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also agree with letting the breeder choose..

I've done it 3 times now, and have always gotten just what I wanted


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Definitely let the breeder choose.

Stark was a "breeder's choice" and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I am definitely going to let the breeder choose. I don't want to choose unless it is a matter of "these two pups are equally good for your home, which do you prefer?" 

I bought a GSD from a "reputable" (I thought) breeder over ten years ago. I had no knowledge base. I walked in and told her I wanted a puppy for a pet. She showed me a litter of about 7 pups. I picked based on COLOR. And she let me, didn't suggest otherwise. It was a disaster.

I had NO idea that breeders actually picked puppies FOR people until I found this forum! But I think it is really important to find a GOOD knowledgeable breeder and let them do the picking.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

the breeder or the rescue should choose, not only with puppies but with adults. often people don't understand, but that is the way it should be. sometimes you can explain and they'll understand, sometimes not.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My next pup I'm going to let the breeder choose. I used my heart strings with Hondo, and although I wouldn't trade him for anything, he isn't the pup I was looking for. I wanted something I could show, and because of his missing toes, he will be just a really cool pet.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

The breeder/rescue should choose the most appropriate home for each individual dog. However, when possible, it's nice to give people an option between perhaps two pups with similar temperaments that would both match the family well.

As someone who does rescue, most people think they get to just show up and pick which dog works for them. Especially out of a litter of pups. Many people just want to choose based on color/gender or which one "speaks" to them emotionally. That's all fine and well, but they almost NEVER choose the most appropriate one for their situation. If they aren't interested in discussing which one fits best, then they don't get to adopt. I have turned many people down for refusing to discuss temperaments and best match when they are dead set on a pup of a certain color, or in the case of our last three pups, gender (they stated their 10 yr old wanted a male and they were not interested in anything else). I told them best of luck in finding a puppy and ended communication after attempting several times to discuss the litter with them and find out more about them and why they wanted only a male. The pups were altered prior to placement, so breeding was not the issue.

If I was a breeder, my policy would be the same.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've done it both ways and my preference is to give the breeder my "shopping list" of what I want in a puppy then to let him/her select the right puppy for me. Works good!!!!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I think a lot of this "let the breeder choose" presupposes a higher end breeder that has a great deal of knowledge about your chosen venue, and what dogs will fit the venue you are looking for. I absolutely agree that the best route for the Novice or First time buyer to partner with an experienced breeder who can better tell them, perhaps not what they want, but what they need. However if I wanted a showline GSD and went to quality breeder focused primarily on conformation, I'm not sure that I would let that breeder pick me out an obedience prospect. They might have a good idea on likely canidates, but not having competed they may not know certain traits that I like to look for. Now I can hear you

However, personally, I have always chosen my own puppies. I usually visit 3 or 4 times starting at 5 weeks, taking notes and watching the puppies. They do definitely change from week to week. The ones that really catch my eye to start with I might well throw out the next week. I have always taken everything the breeder has to say into account, and very often we have arrived at the same conclusions regarding which dog is the best choice. However, knowing about SchH but not being particularly active in the sport, sometimes how she interprets characteristics in the puppies are not how I interpret characteristics and I have certain things that are more important to me in my list of priorities. I also know what better suits my training style and prefer to select puppies based on my personal preferences (which almost never has anything to do with color or size!) I can see how it would be arguable that I should go to a breeder more experienced in my venue, but I really like the dogs she produces and I am experienced enough to make my own decisions. A novice would probably be best off taking their trainer or another experienced puppy selector. 

Example. If I wanted a showline GSD because I favor the type but wanted to do obedience, and went to local quality breeder focused primarily on conformation, I'm not sure that I would let that breeder pick me out an obedience prospect. They might have a good idea on likely canidates, but not having competed they may not know certain traits that I like to look for. Now I can hear you say "why don't you go to a breeder competeing in OB?" Well I would but that breeder is 6 hours away...this breeder has similar lines but is 45 minutes away...I'm not going to write off the breeder near me, but will choose instead to evaluate the puppies myself.

I personally prefer a breeder that "steers" as opposed to "tells" you which puppy is your best match. My breeder has always been very honest about the qualities of the puppies as she sees them. I do think that you have to like your puppy, and I think that being involved in the choice of the puppy adds a certain amount of personal investment and responsibility in your choice. Whenever possible a limited presentation of choices is to be preferred over a "Here's the litter at 5 weeks! Make your pick." Usually this is a person who really doesn't care too much about how successful the placements are and just wants the money and the puppies gone. Or they're just ignorant. No litter is so uniform that any puppy is the same as the others.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My pup was chosen by our breeder. I actually would not get a dog from a breeder who would let me & others pick which ever one we wanted.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I"m going with the breeder. I know what I want next time I get a puppy but don't know how to choose the right one. I'll go to a reputable breeder and tell them what I want to do. Unless Angela can send me a Jethro clone!!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Simple answer: the person most qualified to do so. 

In most cases, this will be the breeder/rescuer simply by the fact that he spends a much greater amount of time with the pups than anyone else, and thus has more observational data to go by. Theoretically, the breeder/rescuerer also has a greater knowledge base in general when it comes to observing puppy behavior and interactions and making inferences as to their genetic temperament from that, and more experience raising pups and matching them to owners.

But, that requires the breeder/rescuer to not only understand how to interpret puppy behavior and what it says about the puppies' personalities, but also be paying attention and honest in the evaluation of what is seen. 

If a breeder/rescuer does not have that knowledge and experience, doesn't pay attention to what the pups are saying about themselves in their daily behaviors, doesn't listen to the prospective client with regard to what he needs and wants, and can't match the 2 together, than it would be a better idea for the potential new owner to pick out his own pup. Provided of course the decisions are made by focusing on important things like behavior, not unimportant things like size or color or markings. 

I think the breeder/rescuer making the selection is ideal in most cases. But not all. In those cases, with some research into what to look for and what to avoid, doing some simple puppy temperament testing, or better yet having an experienced person come along to help evaluate the pups and provide an objective second opinion, the new home will probably do a better job at puppy selection than a breeder/rescuer who doesn't have the knowledge and experience, isn't paying attention to the pups, or just doesn't care.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

arycrest said:


> my preference is to give the breeder my "shopping list" of what I want in a puppy then to let him/her select the right puppy for me.


When I got Nikon I wanted a stock coated male, so right away that narrowed 10 dogs to 3. Then I let the breeder chose based on the temperament I wanted. On the day of going home, I played with them all just to see, and the one the breeder always had in mind for me was the one that seemed to like me best. Another couple came and the breeder was trying to decide which of the last two males to keep for herself and which would be best for them, and the woman saw my puppy and wanted to take him but he was already mine. I only visited the litter once when they were 4 weeks, so I really didn't have any idea about their temperaments. Now I still see many dogs in this litter very often, and I'm sure the right choice was made. Maybe part of it is how the dog was raised, but there is some variation in temperament and my dog is still my favorite of the bunch.


----------



## Phoenix122 (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree to let the breeder pick. i went to a breeder on my first visit i told her i wanted a puppy to train in search and rescue since i am in the fire department, she let several puppies in to the room told me that the one female was for sale. didnt tell me why the others were not when she let me see them. i looked at the femal who was 3 months old very skinny told me that her previous owners had to bring her back due to couple splitting up. so i ended up taking her. I am not concidering her a mistake cuz i love phoenix to death but i certainly wont do that again. she is very stubborn and hardheaded and doesnt seem to get commands well, we are in week 5 of class still no improvements. i dont know if its just cuz of where she came from or what but like i said never again.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I remember when I was waiting for my puppy, I knew I was getting a male from a choice of 3, and since I live in California and the breeder in Michigan I never got to visit in person, I fell in love at first sight with my "green" collar boy on the website, but the breeder never gave me the impression he was going to be mine, in fact she would tell me they were all nice but she wasn't ready to determine who goes where, I started resigning myself to the fact it was probably not going to be the green collar puppy and to be happy with whomever she selected, than I got that call in the morning telling me my puppy would be ready to go home in 3 days, and I asked which one? When she said green collar boy I about fainted from excitement, I was so excited.... and he has been EVERYTHING he was selected to be, I could not possibly be more happy with him.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

When we were considering Halo she was already 9 weeks old, and at the time we were not planning on even _starting_ to look for a puppy for a few more months. So for us, we weren't expecting the breeder to choose the right puppy in the litter, (if there was one) it was more a 'yes or no' situation as to whether or not Halo in particular would be a good fit, and I did rely on her to make that decision for us. 

I was only interested in Halo because we wanted a female longcoat, and she was, but that was only a small part of my requirements, temperament was much more important to me. So I was pretty detailed about what I did and did not want, what I was interested in doing with her in terms of training if we got her, what we'd done with current and previous dogs, and I even described a typical week in the life so the breeder would have as much information as possible to make a determination. Since we'd never had a working line dog before I wanted to make sure that our lifestyle would provide enough activity and exercise for her. 

I also communicated with several other people who had met Halo in person to get a better idea of her personality, actually before I even contacted the breeder to say we might be interested. Since Halo was going to be shipped from one coast to the other, there was no opportunity to meet her either parent or the breeder in advance. She can be a handful sometimes, but we love the little snot, and she makes us laugh every day! :wub:


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

So, when I went to the breeder, I was asked alot of questions, about who I was, what I was doing with the pup. I had my family with me. We were there about an hour before we had finally picked a puppy ( he actually picked me, he didnt leave my side except to chase one of the kids, then come back to me.) when we said this one, there was not a word from the breeder, we walked up into her house with the puppy. There we chatted for another 20 mins before signing the paper work.. 

Was I just matched with the puppy, so there was no arguement over which one? OR did the puppy choose, and that was the end of the story?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think its the end of the story


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

holland said:


> I don't think its the end of the story


Meaning??


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

You just got a puppy its a begining...very simple. Have fun


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

holland said:


> You just got a puppy its a begining...very simple. Have fun


 
Thats where I thought you were going..I agree..and it should be a riot.. minus a shoe or two..


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

It might be a bigger ticket item


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

holland said:


> It might be a bigger ticket item


My Sheppard/lab mix once ate the center out of a mattress..yeah.. I know.. I am just trying to keep it simple until it happens of course..


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

cassadee7 said:


> I am definitely going to let the breeder choose. I don't want to choose unless it is a matter of "these two pups are equally good for your home, which do you prefer?"
> 
> I bought a GSD from a "reputable" (I thought) breeder over ten years ago. I had no knowledge base. I walked in and told her I wanted a puppy for a pet. She showed me a litter of about 7 pups. I picked based on COLOR. And she let me, didn't suggest otherwise. It was a disaster.
> 
> *I had NO idea that breeders actually picked puppies FOR people* until I found this forum!


 
I had no idea either! I had no clue how the reservations worked, and with some places (not so reputable), it seemed like a first-come-first-served deal, where the first deposit gets the "pick of the litter." I'd never even HEARD of the breeder picking for you. My experience has always been to sit on the floor in a pile of puppies and pick one. I always narrow it down to two and end up begging my husband to let us get both, haha. He always says no. 

The breeder we're getting our puppy from is in Washington, so we didn't get to meet any of the doggies, but she came very recommended, and from what I can find researching online, a lot of people have had good things to say. I sent her way too many emails telling her everything I could think of so that she'd make a good choice for us. She ended up with two puppies (from two different litters) that she recommended for us. 

The first puppy was lighter in color (we hoped for darker), and his two littermates were pups she _didn't_ recommend for us, because of their extreme drives. Reading what was posted about the parents, I can see why! The other pup was darker like we like, and his parents seemed to have an "off switch". I asked her out of the two, which was most suited to us, and she said they were very similar in temperament. We chose the 2nd puppy. :wub:


He should be here next Friday, I think! :wild:


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Our breeder does a great thing. First of course is all the interviewing ahead of time, then puppy temperment testing (3rd party) at 7 weeks. When you arrive, she first allows you to interact with the puppies while she does not interject along with talking with you about what you are seeing. She works to help you understand puppies etc. Then comes all your questions, temperment results etc. In the end, she has really choosen for you (or at least narrowed it to only the ones that fit your home) because she knows you and she really knows the pups, but you have participated in the process and better understand the whys, hows etc of puppy matching rather than her just plopping the best choice in your lap. I guess you could call it a steering and learning process. She also never lets you walk out with a pup that is mismatched for your family


----------

